# Mac OS and Windows



## davidedric (Apr 26, 2016)

Although I am a long term Windows user, I have always imagined Mac OS to be somehow "better".  Not so much around the UI, we could argue about that till the cows come home, but more about stability versus the "blue screen of death".

However, I can't remember the last time Windows froze on me (and the move to Windows 10 went very smoothly), but I seem to see quite a number of threads with issues around El Capitan (I think!).

Nowadays, is there much to choose between them?   Hoping not to start a war, just interested in opinions.

Dave


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 26, 2016)

Dave, I think the El Capitan issues were more application-based, rather than stability of the OS. Certainly it caught Nikon and Leica, and thus as a result also Adobe, on the hop. 

But having said that, I do find my MacBook Pro system to suffer many more crashes than my 6 years old Windows desktop. They're not overly disruptive, as they tend to occur when booting up the system, so have no real impact other than adding a few seconds to the start time. I switched over to use the Mac as my "main" system once I sorted out (with Victoria's help) OSX-equivalents of some of my essential Windows software, though I'm not 100% sure I would have done that if the MBP wasn't blisteringly fast in comparison to my ageing Windows machine. There are many things to really like about OSX, but a couple of things I really don't like, but equally having upgraded my Widows system from 7 to 10 I have to say I'm not a huge fan of the latter.

On balance, I'm happy using the Mac, I think the hardware is superb, but less so the software.


----------



## Dave Miller (Apr 26, 2016)

I changed from Windows after 8. something because I was completely fed up with it's instability and viruses and I'm extremely pleased that I did; my only regret is that I didn't do so a decade earlier. I haven't had any issues that weren't part of the learning curve. It may well be that the latest Windows software if equal to or even better that Apple's but I cannot imagine ever changing back.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 26, 2016)

As a long time Windows user and app developer, I made the switch to OS X about 4 years ago.  I've used and liked every version of Windows.  I think the "problem" with Windows is that users do not have the sophistication to keep Windows tuned and running smoothly.  I've never needed to wipe the drive and do a clean install of Windows and don't believe it is really necessary.  On a brand name computer, Windows comes preinstalled with lots of crap applications that generally do more harm than good.  The first step is to "de-crapify" the machine and eliminate all of the unnecessary background tasks are are eating up CPUs.  Also the ubiquitous Virus scanning app necessarily slows down performance of any Windows machine.  That said, Windows Defender that is a part of Win 10 is probably sufficient to catch and eliminate malware.
The second issue with Windows is the plethora of 3rd party hardware.   It is probably impossible for a software developer like Adobe to test their app against every permutation and combination of hardware installed.  OS X OTOH is limited to 5-6 different hardware configurations that Apple has tested and tuned. This makes developing an app easier for OS X than for Windows. 

Recently, both Apple and Adobe released new versions nearly simultaneously.  Uncharacteristically, the new Apple OS had several significant bugs that happened to affect Adobe's LR6 which also had high number of bugs in the initial release and probably was not tested with the latest OS X version. 

As for issues with ElCapitan. Version 10.11.4 is stable and has generally resolved the early problems found in 10.11.0. There does seem to be some reports of LR performance when working with OS X on machines that have 3rd party memory installed.  Again, this is no different from the issues that Adobe has had with 3rd party hardware on Windows. 

Apple tends to control the computer environment to the degree that unsophisticated user can have a satisfactory experience without needing a degree in computer science.  The same can not be said for the Windows OS.

In consideration for all of the things mentioned above, I think both OS X and Win10 are on par with each other.  Because of the Apple pricing, you can generally get a more powerful Windows machine for the same $$$.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 26, 2016)

I use Windows 10 daily.
I use El Capitan daily. 
I use both about equal hours per day. 
Stranded on a desert island with only one OS, it would be Windows.
Stranded on a desert island with El Capitan, wouldn't be that much different.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 26, 2016)

Stranded on a desert island, both OS'es would be utterly useless, if only because your laptop would run out of juice quickly...


----------



## PhilBurton (Apr 26, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Also the ubiquitous Virus scanning app necessarily slows down performance of any Windows machine.  That said, Windows Defender that is a part of Win 10 is probably sufficient to catch and eliminate malware.


Mac users who rely on "Security through obscurity" are kidding themselves. Some attacks are at the browser or website level.


> The second issue with Windows is the plethora of 3rd party hardware.   It is probably impossible for a software developer like Adobe to test their app against every permutation and combination of hardware installed.  OS X OTOH is limited to 5-6 different hardware configurations that Apple has tested and tuned. This makes developing an app easier for OS X than for Windows.



As a Windows user, why is it an "issue" that I have a much greater choice of systems, add-ins like graphics cards, and peripherals?


> Apple tends to control the computer environment to the degree that unsophisticated user can have a satisfactory experience without needing a degree in computer science.  The same can not be said for the Windows OS.


This approach works better for pocket computers, i.e. smartphones, than for desktops and laptops.



> Because of the Apple pricing, you can generally get a more powerful Windows machine for the same $$$.


A consequence of lack of competition.  When Steve Jobs returned to Apple in 1997, he shut down the program that licensed the MacOS to competitors.  Good for Apple, bad for consumers and businesses.

Phil


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 26, 2016)

I get a feeling we are quickly going to an Mac versus Windows war. Perhaps it's better to call it a day and stop this thread while it is still (more or less) friendly?... :(


----------



## davidedric (Apr 26, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> I get a feeling we are quickly going to an Mac versus Windows war. Perhaps it's better to call it a day and stop this thread while it is still (more or less) friendly?... :(



Good idea!  Just what I didn't intend.  Should have known better.  Victoria!!!

Dave


----------



## clee01l (Apr 26, 2016)

It is interesting that all but one of the posts have pretty much evenly praised both OSes.

There will be no more replies to this thread


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 26, 2016)

I agree.  Thanks for trying to keep it friendly though guys - I think you did you did a great job of offering balanced arguments.


----------

